# [solved] depmode and app-emulation/virtualbox-modules

## emc

I have problem with module form virtualbox.

I've done:

```
depmode -a
```

but still:

```
>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.22

 * Removing app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.22 from moduledb.

 * Updating module dependencies for 3.12.4-pf ...

 * 

 * /lib/modules/3.12.4-pf/build/System.map not found.

 * You must manually update the kernel module dependencies using depmod.
```

Do I need recompile kernel again, but strange I have exactly the same .config and version of kernal as running one, but compilation of kernel fails!Last edited by emc on Fri Mar 07, 2014 7:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## emc

OK, partly solved I've upgrade to pf-sources-3.13.1, and now modules are compiled fine and loaded fine I just so strange comment during instalation:

depmod: ERROR: Module 'hci_vhci' has devname (vhci) but lacks major and minor information. Ignoring.

```
>>> Completed installing virtualbox-modules-4.2.22 into /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.22/image/

strip: x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded -R .comment -R .GCC.command.line -R .note.gnu.gold-version

   lib/modules/3.13.1-pf/misc/vboxnetflt.ko

   lib/modules/3.13.1-pf/misc/vboxpci.ko

   lib/modules/3.13.1-pf/misc/vboxdrv.ko

   lib/modules/3.13.1-pf/misc/vboxnetadp.ko

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Removing app-emulation/virtualbox-modules-4.2.22 from moduledb.

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Updating module dependencies for 3.13.1-pf ...

depmod: ERROR: Module 'hci_vhci' has devname (vhci) but lacks major and minor information. Ignoring.

^[[A^[[113C ^[[34;01m[ ^[[32;01mok^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Adding module to moduledb.

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Starting with the 3.x release new kernel modules were added,

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m be sure to load all the needed modules.

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Please add "vboxdrv", "vboxnetflt" and "vboxnetadp" to:

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m /etc/conf.d/modules
```

----------

## emc

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1051748

https://git.kernel.org/cgit/utils/kernel/kmod/kmod.git/commit/tools/depmod.c?id=6506ddf5a37849049509324eeff72697f94584e3

----------

